# 1941 Fireston Flying ace all Original



## npence (Apr 9, 2011)

I picked this 1941 Colson built Firestone Flying Ace up today it is all original and in great condition just needs a little cleaning.  



[/url]


[/url]
]

[/url]
]

[/url]
]

[/url]


[/url]


----------



## eazywind (Apr 9, 2011)

And some grips! 



npence said:


> I picked this 1941 Colson built Firestone Flying Ace up today it is all original and in great condition just needs a little cleaning.


----------



## irene_crystal (Apr 9, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## MartyW (Apr 9, 2011)

Great looking bike, Nice find!


----------



## lobsterboyx (Apr 9, 2011)

Beautiful - patina is just right - Whenever i see you post, i know its going to be something special - you have a knack for finding this stuff. - if you can see thru the green envy haze- congrats.


----------



## npence (Apr 9, 2011)

LOL I dont know what im going to do if my luck ever runs out.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 9, 2011)

Was that the bike in the background of hzqw2l's for sale ad regarding the ace?
If so, I didn't know it was for sale... dang.
Nice acquisition either way, love the detail.


----------



## npence (Apr 9, 2011)

Nope this bike has never seen the internet until now.


----------



## hzqw2l (Apr 9, 2011)

scrubbinrims said:


> Was that the bike in the background of hzqw2l's for sale ad regarding the ace?
> If so, I didn't know it was for sale... dang.
> Nice acquisition either way, love the detail.




No, I sold that one last fall.  Nice to see another one out there. Congrats.


----------



## HARPO (Apr 10, 2011)

Nice find! And the fact that it's all intact is amazing. Theses little gems are getting harder to find in this condition, but apparently they're still out there waiting to be discovered.


----------

